# Korea New Images.



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

.

this is my third thread about Korea. I'll show u various Korean cities and scenes except for Seoul metropolitan area.. (on Seoul and it's metropolitan cities, click the 'Seoul images' and 'Seoul metro images' threads in my signature box)

the word, 'new', is just rhetoric one. actually now korea has got new faces all over the land as like other asian big cities although it's some slower than those. now i'm trying to post good new pics, but it'll be possible not to be really 'new' one.

anyway,, thanks to visit here.. hope u enjoy.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

first, u'd better look at the map which i made recently..

I marked all the chief cities on the highway map, which took a couple of hours .
now here u are,










this is original one.. that highway network is several years ago.. but not bad to get the sense.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

first, Busan is the 2nd biggest city in Korea.
and one of the biggest harbor cities in the world.. 
but now these pics r about the east part of Busan, Suyeoung bay around, which is no relation with the harbor..

newly constructed town in Hae-un-dae



























Hae-un-dae beach.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

toward sea,









Hae-un-dae beach, summer season,


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Gwang-an bridge, across the sea,


















Hae-un-dae again


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

small garden park in Dong-baek island


















Nurimaru APEC House, (it was the venue of 2005 APEC summit) in Dong-baek island
....


----------



## zachus22 (Dec 4, 2006)

I love the crispness of your pictures.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

yep. I'm just a cool-pic mania.. thanks


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Great pictures so far...!

Damn that's crowded:
http://kr.img.blog.yahoo.com/ybi/1/a7/9c/sndgreat/folder/2090933/img_2090933_1217_2?1185245301.jpg


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Looks great - I love the waterfront towers!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks, good replies..^^ 
actually, Hae-un-dae beach is the most famous and popular one in Korea,. so in peak time of summer, hundreds of thousands of people flock together here this beach.

following pics are around early summer, openning season of the beach.


----------



## Chino_waro (May 22, 2005)

wat great beachfront city !...wonder how hot it gets there for the summertime? does it go above 90~?


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

yep. 

during the hottest season, it often goes up to over 30°C (sorry, we use centigrade.. it maybe over 90 °F ?)


----------



## DzD1358 (Apr 24, 2007)

I love your threads man!:cheers:


----------



## zerokarma (May 29, 2005)

I like the night pictures, very nice


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## YohIMhER (Jul 7, 2007)

wouldn't wanna be on that beach during the summer. but i like the garden park. i guess the water front towers are residential? is there a cbd in busan?


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

very thanks, all the good replies, guys..^^ 




YohIMhER said:


> wouldn't wanna be on that beach during the summer. but i like the garden park. i guess the water front towers are residential? is there a cbd in busan?



yep.. the towers r mostly residential towers.. actually the beach area is formed as recreation, lodging and residence usage oriented ,, but in the inner side of the town, new CBD, 'Centum city' newly being built along the Suyeong river .. 

and besides, this city has other several donwtowns, mostly CBD, outside this Haeundae (although those r visually not so good -_-),.. anyway, this city, Busan is the 2nd biggest in Korea.  

thanks, man..


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

I found that to see is much better than to hear thousands of words..
I'll give some pics of Centum city of Haeundae-gu, Busan, now here..
it'll be helpful of knowing of it..


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

.
anyone can see the mark of 'Centum city' in the following pic.. (I marked myself)


yeah, it's in left backward side of Haeundae residential town,..










original pic,.



















Let's go to next page for more pics of Centum city.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

something interesting here..

these pics are on June (maybe this year or last)..
it's before opening summer beach, so some early to swim or suntan here,..
but westerners are already semi-nude.. quite different compared with the koreans wearing full clothes,
I guess it's cuz of the difference of the season sense between the both people.. we feel a little bit cooling winds at that time.. but westerners feel already enough warmth there...I guess..
after all, problem comes from the fact that this is not Miami...


----------



## Donkie (Mar 5, 2003)

Great pictures Mussoda ! thx ! :cheers:


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

A lot of construction going on in some photos


----------



## EBCKIM (Jul 26, 2007)

Korea always looks like alot of fun. I'd love to visit again.


----------



## ejd03 (Oct 23, 2003)

EBCKIM said:


> Korea always looks like alot of fun. I'd love to visit again.


yeah.. i guess if you experience korean culture.. you will love that

it is very fun.. Koreans have very very fun and interesting cultures..

I like the way we play! seriously.. Korean people are funny too (humour, fun social life etc..)


----------



## Jeon_ty (Aug 10, 2007)

why those korean ladies dont wear swimsuit when they swim or...check out those pics, I cant see them in those tiny things but stand in water with everthing on fighting against wave. Is that funny, at least they look so. but, tell me WHY. hno:

when you go to the beach always see this?


----------



## Jeon_ty (Aug 10, 2007)

Mussoda said:


> something interesting here..
> 
> 
> I guess it's cuz of the difference of the season sense between the both people.. we feel a little bit cooling winds at that time.. but westerners feel already enough warmth there...I guess..
> ...


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Jeon_ty said:


> why those korean ladies dont wear swimsuit when they swim or...check out those pics, I cant see them in those tiny things but stand in water with everthing on fighting against wave. Is that funny, at least they look so. but, tell me WHY. hno:
> 
> when you go to the beach always see this?


hmm.. I feel I said already about beach clothes.. 
and also said that those girls' pic is on early season before opening summer beach... for those girls, the beach is not different place such as garden park or basketball field and so on, around their home.. Korean seaside has four seasons, so cannot get the scenes such as Miami's all the year long..
if you want to get cultural and lifestyle context, you'd better come here in person, i think.. 
i hope it'll be an enough answer..


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Jeon_ty said:


> Mussoda said:
> 
> 
> > something interesting here..
> ...


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Great thread! Lots of cool high tech-looking buildings, and lots of nice scenery!


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

This Busan's skyline will be expanded with much taller and cooler skyscrapers


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

citypia said:


> This Busan's skyline will be expanded with much taller and cooler skyscrapers


Yes, This skyline will be like this sooner or later


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

More pictures(from DC inside)


----------



## kenworth (Jun 20, 2006)

nice pic's thanks for sharing!


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Dear Mussoda,
I love your threads very much
Please continue this theread with others korean cities like Daegu, Daejeon, Kwangju,Ulsan and so on.


----------



## globill (Dec 4, 2005)

Another great thread Mussoda, but why not just name this thread Busan in Summer?


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

Lovely looking Korea


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

wow... very thanks for good pics and comments !!  

@ citypia, globill

yep.. i planned to post all-over-the-korean pics.. 
sorry,, it's matter of time... i'll keep posting... thanks..!!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Jeju city, Jeju island.
Jeju island is a biggest island in the south sea of korean peninsula.
just rest for a while..


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Tap-dong, Jeju city.
.........


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Daegu continued,....

"Colorful Daegu Festival" near Daebaek Plaza 

















(2pics by colorful daegu _ dcinside)


















(2pics by Bada™_dcinside)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Sang-in-dong








(by doghot_dcinside)

Banwoldang








(by dolbari shoot_dcinside)

near Daebaek Plaza 








(by colorful daegu _ dcinside)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Suseong-mot lake








(by Ansan)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Dongseong-ro, old downtown..


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Dong-daegu station


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Manchon-dong, Suseong-gu..


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Shincheon river..









Daegu Opera House,...


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice city,but I somehow think it lacks of characterics.


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

I seriously Want to go to Korea after seeing this thread, it's now at the top of my list.

Would Korean be worth while learning?


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

chris_underscore47 said:


> I seriously Want to go to Korea after seeing this thread, it's now at the top of my list.


Don`t trust pics to much. There are many progaganda threads. They are only full of perfect pics.
So i will tell you. I am a German and i have visited Seoul.

Go there. You will not regret it. kay:


----------



## carlosbe (Nov 8, 2006)

Very nice pics!!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks good replies, guys.



Tom_Green said:


> Don`t trust pics to much. There are many progaganda threads. They are only full of perfect pics.
> So i will tell you. I am a German and i have visited Seoul.
> 
> Go there. You will not regret it. kay:



Tom.. thanks for your kind tip.. but actually,, i'm also posting just good-looking pics.. lol... :lol:

so i'd like to give advice to chris_underscore47,,, don't have too high expectation just thanks to my threads.. .. i'm just an aesthetic guy or mania.. btw, welcome guy, here,, at any time..


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

I will keep my expectations down then, lol.
I also know Pictures can be deceiving, some can make the most boring lifeless city look like a bustling metropolis.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

ok,,. now Busan again,..

Busan Fireworks Festival, last month (October, 2007)

this fireworks festival is held at October every year at Gwangan-ri beach, near Haeundae beach,..
it uses 'Gwangan bridge', so can play splendid, spectacular scenes.. 


installation work.



































(by McWoofer_dcinside)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

rehearsal in eve,, 

















(by McWoofer_dcinside)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

now, fireworks show













































(by McWoofer_dcinside)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

(by McWoofer_dcinside)


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

scenric view..


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

this is great show,, so much more scenes shown,.. and i got so many pics from web...
does anyone want to see those more pics? then i'll post..


----------



## zimba (Sep 22, 2007)

Cool Pictures!


----------

